# How to install Classic OS9.2 under OS10.3.9



## robbo007 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello all,

I just recently purchased an iBook G4 and it came pre-installed with OSX. I have a few of the old sierra games that need classic (OS 9.x) to work.

I looked under my applications directory but can't see any preinstalled classic software, so I aquired myself a MAC OS9.2 CD.

How do I install it without doing a reinstall of OSX? I have tried booting off it by inserting the CD, powering on with the c key pressed but nothing?

Is there a way to copy just the system folder or something like that??? When I do that and then try and start Classic via the system preferences it complains that I need to install it not just copy it???

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Pengu (Apr 27, 2005)

goto the install CD 3 (or the dvd) and under extras i think it's called, you can install it.


----------



## albloom (Apr 28, 2005)

Rob, I hope you didn't pay much for the 9.2 CD. You can't
use it -- as you've noticed.

As Pengu noted, there is a "classic install" on your iBook's
installer disc(s).


----------



## robbo007 (Apr 28, 2005)

Did not pay much as it was "aquired" from internert 

Can I add the classic install to my OSX install if OSX is already installed? Or do I need to completely reinstall OSX after OS9?

I tried inserting disc 3 but it says insert disc 1 then run the install. So I did but there is no option to install classic??

Do I need to boot of disc 1 or 3 to gain access to the install or can I do it from Finder?

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## robbo007 (Apr 28, 2005)

Found it. With the ibooks purchased in 2005 they come with 4 CD's. The 4th CD is labeled "Additional Software". Insert the disc and launch the install. I'll let you know how it goes.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 29, 2005)

can't you just insert the cd (while the mac is on) goto the classic pref pane and tell classic to start from the cd and then do an install?


----------



## robbo007 (May 3, 2005)

sinclair_tm,

No. You need to run the installer from the 4th disc.

The thing is MAC OS 9.x is a pile of *CACK*. Runs slow under MAC OSX too, the old Sierra games run like a pig. 

I will remove it off my system. I'm glad I did not start using MAC's with OS9

Thanks for all your help.

Cheers,

Rob


----------

